# FaceBook Tin Boaters, lets help our site.



## richg99 (Sep 13, 2017)

If you, or anyone in your family, are on Facebook and have previously "LIKED" TinBoats, you've probably noticed that more and more postings are appearing from Tinboats itself. 

Some are mini-ads for the site. Some are posts featuring the neat things that our members have done to their tinnys.

Whenever I see one of those posts, I "LIKE" it. I think it gives better exposure to our favorite site. You all might consider doing the same.


----------



## Jim (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks Rich! :beer:


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 14, 2017)

There was a "Facebook" thread back in June. I'm still not a member of FaceBook. I'll ask the same question again. Is there TB content on Facebook that is not here on the forum? My concern is that the sharing and conversations here on TB.net will migrate to FaceBook.

I guess I "like" TB right here where it is right now. 

So, tell me what I'm not understanding -- I got thick skin. :LOL2:


----------



## sokyfishing (Jan 1, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> There was a "Facebook" thread back in June. I'm still not a member of FaceBook. I'll ask the same question again. Is there TB content on Facebook that is not here on the forum? My concern is that the sharing and conversations here on TB.net will migrate to FaceBook.
> 
> I guess I "like" TB right here where it is right now.
> 
> So, tell me what I'm not understanding -- I got thick skin. [emoji38]2:


I think that Facebook is fine for the quick I'm at the lake kind of posts. Forums are better for actual discussions. They also hold a treasure trove of information that is fairly easy to find. Facebook is more of an at this moment in time format. Try finding a post from Sept., on Facebook. A good forums site like tin boats has several forums on the site with each forum further divided into separate discreet discussions. The bottom line for me is that I hope tb stays a forums site and does not migrate to Facebook. 

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jan 1, 2018)

* I hope tb stays a forums site and does not migrate to Facebook. 
*

I agree.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 2, 2018)

I agree with Rich and SOKY


----------



## Jim (Jan 2, 2018)

richg99 said:


> * I hope tb stays a forums site and does not migrate to Facebook.
> *
> 
> I agree.



We will never go to Facebook, that's a promise. It is just a tool to help grow the community.

I belong to some facebook pages that deal with boat mods, but after a quick look, they posts get buried and you cant find them again unless you save them or scroll like a madman for hours......no thanks. 

I would rather keep building a somewhat organized reference for all boat mods.


----------



## SeaFaring (Jan 2, 2018)

Jim said:


> richg99 said:
> 
> 
> > * I hope tb stays a forums site and does not migrate to Facebook.
> ...



Phew! I have a Facebook account, and it’s not the right tool for anything purporting to any reference value of any sort. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnappi (Jan 4, 2018)

To me Facebook is only a minimally useful tool for keeping in touch with family activities.


----------



## New River Rat (Jan 4, 2018)

I went to FB back about '05 when only .edu accounts were the only way to "join". I registered as "Tony Tiger" and gave the site a looksee. Honestly, my first impression was,"this will be great for 13 year old girls." Never went back.

SF said;


SeaFaring said:


> it’s not the right tool for anything purporting to any reference value of any sort.


I have taken this out of context for SF's purpose, however sums up my thoughts on FB pretty well.....


----------



## richg99 (Jan 4, 2018)

Other than keeping up with my grandchildren's activities, my best use of FB is following the reports and exploits of a few fishing guides that I have used. 

I see stripers, muskies, LM and SM bass being caught daily in areas that I have fished previously. OK by me. 

Oh, and I have used it to try to track down a few long/lost HS buddies.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 4, 2018)

I look at my wife's FB. It is nice to see happenings from family and friends. Don't like the misinformation, ads or click bait stuff. I don't like that people might rely on FB for important information like medical advice. And, the friend of a friend stuff seems to be a lot of clutter -- why do I care if someone I don't know was "tagged" at Big Al's Bait & Beer Bar. As long as there are places/communities like TB , I doubt I will ever open a FB account. I don't think I have time for it.


----------



## SeaFaring (Jan 4, 2018)

New River Rat said:


> I went to FB back about '05 when only .edu accounts were the only way to "join". I registered as "Tony Tiger" and gave the site a looksee. Honestly, my first impression was,"this will be great for 13 year old girls." Never went back.
> 
> SF said;
> 
> ...



This was pretty much my experience as well - I got my account in ‘04. The only reason I still have my account up at all is that there are some irregular contacts who might only be able to find me there. I stopped regularly participating after the first major redesign in, I think, spring of ‘05 when it became clear that utility to me was less important than thrashing around trying to monetize me. 

I feel like I should use part of my hoped-for tax refund to make a modest contribution to Tinboats now, as a “thank you for not monetizing my formerly private data” donation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 5, 2018)

And besides, what if no one "friends" me or hits the "like" button.


----------



## Bigwrench (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks for this. I am and have been on FB for a very long time and for a ton of different reasons (It’s definitely more than just keeping up with family and the benefits of having an account cannot be overstated) and was glad to learn there was a FB page ! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 7, 2018)

Bigwrench said:


> Thanks for this. I am and have been on FB for a very long time and for a ton of different reasons (It’s definitely more than just keeping up with family and the benefits of having an account cannot be overstated) and was glad to learn there was a FB page !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I can see benefits if you are a business enterprise. For an individual, what are the major benefits of having an account? Please don't think I'm challenging your comment. I'm really curious.


----------



## SeaFaring (Jan 7, 2018)

It basically comes down to whether there’s information on Facebook that you want to consume in the way Facebook presents it, e.g. whether your community uses it in a way that’s meaningful to you. I got my account when it was just people- not really businesses or interest groups. Thus, my account basically gets spammed with inane shit posted by a large network of acquaintances, and I ignore it. 

If I were to un-friend 95% of my contacts and carefully select a group of businesses and interest groups that I cared about and that were more focused in their posts, I’d have a much more useful flow of information, but there are three main reasons I don’t do that. 

First, as previously mentioned, Facebook is basically useless for archival purposes. I tend to want to be able to refresh my memory of old conversations, so I get frustrated a lot. Second, as I said above, my Facebook page is primarily a beachhead so that others can find me. If I constructed my presence there to feed me information I wanted, I would lose that functionality and it would be hard to replace, whereas I can seek out desirable information in many places. Third, Facebook comes at a high cost. Not a high cash cost, but at a high privacy and intellectual cost. Facebook is a for-profit company that monetizes its members by leveraging valuable information that they give away for free without even really knowing it. They may be well aware of, even careful with, what they post, but the insights that Facebook can glean about individuals based on correlating one user’s data against the rest of their holdings is shockingly large and poorly appreciated. The intellectual cost is that if you consume most of your news and other information through Facebook, 1) they know what you know and 2) over time they get to choose what you learn via their “trending” algorithms. This becomes an even more powerful phenomenon when entire communities are active on Facebook, because Facebook’s choices about what to show get reinforced whenever things people see on Facebook get discussed offline or in other fora - you can’t escape Facebook’s choices about your life through mere corroboration. 

Please note, I don’t think Facebook is particularly sinister. I think it’s a company founded by a smart kid (I am almost exactly Mark Zuckerberg’s age) who harnessed fire and realized, when others didn’t, how powerful it was, and set out to make a fortune. But the two sided nature of that power wasn’t (and isn’t) well understood. Now he’s got investors who have given him billions of dollars expecting billions back, and he has to figure out how to manage that. He’s got a tiger by the tail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigwrench (Jan 7, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> Bigwrench said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for this. I am and have been on FB for a very long time and for a ton of different reasons (It’s definitely more than just keeping up with family and the benefits of having an account cannot be overstated) and was glad to learn there was a FB page !
> ...


 Besides the obvious ways of keeping up with friends and family, I can keep in touch with the grandkids that don’t live close anymore . 
It’s also a great way to catch up with people you may think you’d never see again. I found around 70 guys who I spent many days/weeks/years with in the Army sending 155mm howitzer rounds down range 30 years ago (Cannot tell you how much joy that brought to my life). 
I have won numerous things from free chances at Randy Howells Kings Home Bass boat giveaway, to Fishing reels, tackle, tackle boxes, autographed hats,t shirts etc, autographed books from favorite authors, amazon gift cards... the list goes on and on.
I also now am able to help a little over 50,000 Veterans navigate the VHA,VBA and NCA as well as the SSA systems with anything from filing their disability claims , receiving their education benefits, and all that entails with an amazing group of Admin with the same goal , which is very rewarding in itself. 
If I needed to research something like a medical doctor I could read others reviews of them on their facebook pages and use that to decide if I wanted to use their services (this works for anything really like restaurants, roofing companies, well diggers, HVAC contractors). Once I researched them, I was also able to contact them through facebook and setup appointments as well. 
When I wanted to learn how to TIG weld aluminum, I joined a TIG welding group, (much like joining a tinboats forum to ask questions from those that have knowledge on that or a Fishing forum with knowledge on techniques,boats, motors,electronics and gear) and also was able to research what welder I needed to purchase as well as anything else related to that I needed to know. 
I have bought, sold and traded numerous items through FB long before they even had a “marketplace”, it is pretty much a Go-to for us in many ways and just another “tool” we can use daily. I have used it to shop for anything and everything and get discount coupon codes that probably have been in the thousands of dollars as far as savings by now lol. 
Beyond what I have written here there’s so much more I could say that I won’t put “out-there” but if your still not convinced I can message you several other ways this has benefited me and my families future immensely.


----------



## SeaFaring (Jan 7, 2018)

Bigwrench said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > Bigwrench said:
> ...



This seems like a very good example of someone who gets the most out of Facebook. This thread is like a panel discussion. [emoji23]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

